# Java VM is aborting ? WTF



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys, load, reload, reinstall, uninstall, reboot, etc. etc. I've tried all I can think of. On my laptop I get "JAVA VM is aborting" when I start REW- Latest version loaded, etc. Updates, etc. Anyone else have this error or know how to deal with it ???

puter specs;

IBM R40 (dont laugh it works for what I need)
Celeron 2 GHz 
1 GB RAM
40 GB HD

Win XP sp2

Help ?!!? Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

First time I've come across that. 
- Which version of Java do you have installed? 
- Were you able to install REW OK and get this error when trying to start REW, or is this during installation?
- If REW installed OK, are there any log files in the REW directory of your home directory (Documents and Settings\<username>\REW)? If there are, what is in them?


----------



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

John, Thanks for the response - I have the latest as of yesterday version of java, straight from Java website V7 update 10

Log file is as follows (date and time are incorrect)

Dec 05, 2012 5:15:39 AM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path

Thanks, Dave


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

does xp have run as administrator when ou right click on file... also try to run in other xp compatibilty mode.

xp really is in the dark ages however...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder if its the fact your still running service pack 2? XP is up to service pack 4 now.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Java VM is aborting ? Unbelievable!*

If REW was working for you previously with Java 6 v37 , then perhaps you should stick with the older version 6 .

Here's a link to the latest builds of Java 6 ( build 38 ) .

 

:sn:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

XP SP3 could be a factor I guess, but easier to try Earl's suggestion first and uninstall JRE V7 and install JRE V6.


----------



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Java VM is aborting ? Unbelievable!*



JohnM said:


> XP SP3 could be a factor I guess, but easier to try Earl's suggestion first and uninstall JRE V7 and install JRE V6.



That is what I started with - not a huge fan of windows updates, since security, etc is not a factor on this PC since it never is used on-line.

I may just ditch it and get true rta ?


----------

